# Looking to make a £700 gaming computer - What components would you buy?



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey forum, 

I'm looking to spend £700 on making a gaming computer, but with the amount of different parts on the market nowaday's, I can't decide what the best components are!

I'm looking to make a machine capable of playing a game such as Crysis on the highest, or near highest graphics settings.

I already have an idea of what I want the rig to look like, and am hoping to get a nice (yet cheap) black case with a side window to show the inner machine and add some red LEDS.

Any other tips you think are worth knowing, are greatly aprieciated aswell 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


look at the $800 or $1000 builds will do the trick for you


----------



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

xMarkusx said:


> Hey forum,
> 
> I'm looking to spend £700 on making a gaming computer, but with the amount of different parts on the market nowaday's, I can't decide what the best components are!
> 
> ...


This would equal around $1140 by the way for all American readers, I wasn't sure of how to edit the thread on my Blackberry, sorry!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm hoiw about the $500.00 AMD build but you will not get crysis on high settings; for your budget you are going to have to settle for medium settings


----------



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

Note that this is 700 pounds, opposed to dollars.. 700 pounds is close to $1140.

For $1140, do you think I could make a machine capable of playing Crysis at it's fullest?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry for the money conversion error / yes 700 brit pounds ($1140.00) you can for sure play crysis on high settings with the intel $1000.00 build listed in the sticky I linked for you / simply use the parts description and paste them into ebuyer or your fav online dealer in the UK


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi xMarkusx,

I'm not one of the gurus here, and no expert.

However, I would say with the recent introductions and low prices of the Intel i7-950 CPU and the nVidia GTX 560 Graphics Card (overclocked version), that if you can't fulfill your goals, at least you can get damn close.

I hope this is helpful!

Tim

P.S. Sorry Linderman. Didn't mean to step on your toes. I must have been typing my reply while you posted yours. :1angel:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

IMHO you will get closer to your budget with the i5-760 which is an awesome cpu and the asus P7P55D-Deluxe (of variant there of)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Intel i5 760 2.8GHz Socket 1156 8MB L3 Cache Retail.. | Ebuyer.com

CoolerMaster Centurion 5 II Black Mid Tower Case - No PSU | Ebuyer.com

ASUS P7P55D PRO iP55 Socket LGA 1156 8 channel audio.. | Ebuyer.com

Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80.. | Ebuyer.com

Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com

G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium - Licence and media.. | Ebuyer.com

Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com


subtotal= $724.00


you could remove the cpu cooler and remove $46.76 for now / use the stock cooler that comes with the intel cpu and upgrade to a better cooler in the future ?

you might have a copy of windows you can use without buying another ?

I dont have a hard drive or dvd rom drive ?????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

"if" youi need to shave things a bit you could go with this card instead of the 6870
/ would save you $50 pounds
Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Mini Display.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tim Enchanter said:


> Hi xMarkusx,
> 
> I'm not one of the gurus here, and no expert.
> 
> ...



*no worry TIM; we all wear steel toed boots here :laugh: your input is just as valuable and worthy as anyone else!*keep-em-coming :wave:


----------



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

linderman said:


> Intel i5 760 2.8GHz Socket 1156 8MB L3 Cache Retail.. | Ebuyer.com
> 
> CoolerMaster Centurion 5 II Black Mid Tower Case - No PSU | Ebuyer.com
> 
> ...


So this is all I need to make my beautiful gaming machine? :heartlove

Orrrrr are there other pieces I'm missing?

Oh and I have money aside for 24" monitor so you can use the money spent on the monitor to increase the specs, should you see it necessary


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hard drive (s) and CD/DVD


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Western Digital WD6401AALS 640GB Hard Drive SATAII.. | Ebuyer.com

Sony Optiarc DDU1681S 18x DVD-ROM SATA Optical Drive.. | Ebuyer.com


there you go; now nothing is missing


----------



## xMarkusx (Feb 23, 2011)

linderman said:


> there you go; now nothing is missing


Brilliant! I'm very much looking forward to builing this machine! and obviously using it too!

Just to clarify, I am getting a high level of processing power from this build, and should be able to run games at a high enough speed right?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes; this machine will NOT disppoint you; that I promise!


----------

